# The Myth RDA from EVL in the UK



## Rob Fisher (6/8/18)

As always the modder (John Heywood) from EVL is on the ball and shipping via DHL is very efficient and fast!

The RDA is very small and cute! The polished surface is awesome and it's a very good looking RDA! Placing the coil took some work and with an alien, it wasn't easy and the legs have to be manipulated. Once the coil is in the wicks are simple and the way it is designed it is not easy to oversquonk which is a very good thing!

The amount of airflow is good for my style (restricted DL) but it's quite noisy. The cap is pretty tight and with the highly polished cap and the small size it's difficult to remove the cap but I'm sure it will loosen up after a while. I guess I should have lubed the O-Rings. What a Goose.

The coil legs had to be manipulated so much they have hot spots so I will build a normal round wire Ni80 25g coil methinks...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/18)

OK it is much more suited to normal round wire and I built a 2.5 Ni80 25g coil to come out at 0.5Ω and while it's still a real pain to fit the coil it is doable. The flavour is great as one would expect from such a small RDA. But it's a noisy bugger!


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/18)

The standard drip tip is too short and it needs a slightly taller one because the cap does warm up real fast!


----------



## Rafique (6/8/18)

looks like the coils should be wrapped the other way around to fit easier

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (6/8/18)

looks like the coils should be wrapped the other way around to fit easier


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/18)

Rafique said:


> looks like the coils should be wrapped the other way around to fit easier



Agreed @Rafique. But after two builds I was tired. Will wrap the next one the other way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/18)

I like the configuration of this one @Rob Fisher. Seems one might be able to use it with a ceramic wick by tilting the coil. And the air flow might be good for a nice airy MTL?


----------



## Christos (7/8/18)

Andre said:


> I like the configuration of this one @Rob Fisher. Seems one might be able to use it with a ceramic wick by tilting the coil. And the air flow might be good for a nice airy MTL?


Ohhhhhh you have my attention! A SS mesh wick would also work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/18)

Andre said:


> I like the configuration of this one @Rob Fisher. Seems one might be able to use it with a ceramic wick by tilting the coil. And the air flow might be good for a nice airy MTL?



The coil is in a really funny place because the airflow is right on the edge and then the tails of the wicks flow down into the well. It's more of a restricted DL and not sure MTL is really possible.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

